# Rear drop out slightly bent! Help???



## jason morton (Jul 6, 2015)

OK. After i disassembled my deluxe american i noticed its slightly bent on the rear drop out where the rack n fender struts bolt in! How do i bend her back with out snapping it or hurting the paint cheaply n safely??  Help! Im getting discouraged...


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 6, 2015)

put some masking tape on the face parts of an adjustable wrench tighten just til it contacts and use the handle to pull it the way you need to. V/r Shawn


----------



## rollfaster (Jul 6, 2015)

I had to do this to my 48 dx frame. I carefully put mine in the vise after layering a shop towel around it to protect the paint. If you do this, don't make fast sudden movements. I've done this many times with great results. Rob.


----------



## catfish (Jul 6, 2015)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## rustjunkie (Jul 6, 2015)

Park FFG-2, a tool every neighborhood should have 





http://www.parktool.com/blog/repair-help/dropout-alignment-ffg-2

[video=youtube;PsU8IkkFaok]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PsU8IkkFaok[/video]


----------



## rollfaster (Jul 6, 2015)

rustjunkie said:


> Park FFG-2, a tool every neighborhood should have
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Great tool. Another one I never knew existed.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jul 6, 2015)

You can eyeball it and use an adjustable wrench over tape if you just want "ball park". That can and does work for getting the bike generally on the road. If you are the sort that needs it as close as possible to even, use the FFG-2 tool shown above. I own a set of those, plus the Frame and Fork Straightener arm.


----------



## dodgerblue (Jul 11, 2015)

YES ! That Park -FFG tool is great . Rustjunkie ( Scott ) fixed my bike in about 5 min. Cool tool ...


----------

